
Doctors urged to recognize post-antidepressant sexual dysfunction - sweetmountain
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2020-01/s-dut012320.php
======
kristianp
Do SSRI's have a permanent effect on the Serotonin receptors?

